# Post your desktop/computer pics.



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe I'm not allowed to start a thread like this, but I used to see them all the time at the old forum site I used to post at. If I'm not allowed to I appologize. However, if I am: go ahead and post your pics/links. I just thought it would be cool to see everybody's computers. There is a link to mine in my signature.


----------



## obso1337 (Apr 26, 2005)

this is OBSO1337. a ture gaming machine 100% custom built by 1337cshacker aka ME! building it was a little tough, MSI have an OUTSTANDING record of performance in games, and not booting the first time... and that small black strip on the side top of the case clearly say "THIS PC IS INTEL FREE" and its proud of it     well it all ended great and i build it about 5 months ago, only recently getting the video card 1 month ago. full specs are in my sig. things i couldnt include in sig was the CPU cooler, its the zalman 7000 and it keeps it at 37-40c load 31c idle taking full advantage of cool-n-quiet in my nifty MSI bios. the fan weighs 773g!!!!! FREAKIN HEAVY so very good care is kept for obso1337 not to snap the mobo in half and fall on my beautiful video card. anyway all is fine as long as i dont drop it, and i dont carry it around it sits its ass right there so in my case its fine. great air cooler. i had a cheap water cooler but i was ideling at 43c and it was a bit noisy and scary, this was better, the zalman water coolers are quite nice though, keeping it below 20c most of the time for their water cooling. dont let me ramble   check the pics   

[img=http://img244.echo.cx/img244/8184/s30101933fh.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/53/s30101813tt.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/2226/s30101867yf.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/8073/s30101875xb.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/6673/s30101877es.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/8820/s30101888jt.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/5739/s30101897sr.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/6071/s30101919va.th.jpg]
[img=http://img133.echo.cx/img133/9089/s30101933jp.th.jpg]


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2005)

That's awesome. I think you need to make your pictures a little lower resolution though, it's loading slower than a sick dog on weed on my school's ISP.    (Having 300+ computers all networked on a basic broadband ISP is a _real_ smart idea! .) I'll be able to look at the rest of them once I get home. You did a nice job of keeping the wires tidy too. The only thing that I dont like is (what I think is) the AVI input/ouput box from your graphics card. I'm like you, I'm always updating and looking for something to mod. There's almost nothing the same between my case and the stock v5000a.


----------



## obso1337 (Apr 26, 2005)

hey i sent you a message about the pics in your sig, photobucket is weird to figure out. think u can help? and what is everyone else waiting for everyone post their pics here!!! also wondering where u got the name tt64 foro your poonage machine.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2005)

Haha pwnage machine. Anway, the Tt is for *T*hermal*t*ake, they often abrivate it as Tt, and the 64 is obviously from AMD 64.


----------



## obso1337 (Apr 27, 2005)

hey this is the ATI forums right, lmao!!!! im like the only guy with an nvidia card!!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 29, 2005)

Come on, nobody else has pictures?


----------



## zAAm (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll post some tomorrow. I'll just have to get my camera up to speed. But don't expect too much eh?  I'm still very much working on my case...


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey no problem I'm just glad to see that people are participating. Feel free to post your desktop as well people.


----------



## Morlak (May 1, 2005)

P4 650 3.4 Ghz 4GB OCZ DDR2 Ram, Thermaltake Big-Water, ASUS P5AD2-E Motherboard, ATI X850-XT, ATI TV Wonder Elite, 200GBx4 SATA Raid, Sony DRU-720A DVD. Ultra 500W PSU. 

I want to water-cool the video card asap. I have a block, but would like to read up on cooling the memory better, and read someone elses build notes.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 2, 2005)

Holy $#!% that's crazy. You must have paid a fortune for that. And I thought my 2gb ram was crazy.


----------



## swraman (May 2, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Holy $#!% that's crazy. You must have paid a fortune for that. And I thought my 2gb ram was crazy.



seriously


----------



## Morlak (May 2, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Holy $#!% that's crazy. You must have paid a fortune for that. And I thought my 2gb ram was crazy.



Nope, the case is a cheap Tt Soprano btw. I bought it b/c of the 12cm fans. Found the drives for pretty cheap too.  They are 7200 RPM drives.  I build a new machine every 4-5 years and replace various parts between builds. 

My last build was a 1.8Ghz P4 1GB ram, 9800 AIW card.  Before that a P3 machine, going back to the 80s when I built my first, a 286 with parts from JDR Micro. 

This one did cost a little more b/c I didn't re-use any parts from my old machine, but it wasn't all that bad.

Not exactly a benchmark machine, doing 6136 04-PCMarks, and 6286 05-3DMarks but still not too bad I guess. I still have some tweaking left, and gameplay so far has been awesome.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 2, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Nope, the case is a cheap Tt Soprano btw. I bought it b/c of the 12cm fans. Found the drives for pretty cheap too.  They are 7200 RPM drives.  I build a new machine every 4-5 years and replace various parts between builds.
> 
> My last build was a 1.8Ghz P4 1GB ram, 9800 AIW card.  Before that a P3 machine, going back to the 80s when I built my first, a 286 with parts from JDR Micro.
> 
> ...


I was talking about the ram itself really. 1gb sticks tend to go for almost $120 a piece. Thats $480 just on ram lol.


----------



## Super XP (May 2, 2005)

*My Monster Athlon 64 PC*

The Front.
http://img23.echo.cx/img23/5450/mvc006f0hp.jpg

In the Dark.
http://img71.echo.cx/img71/2189/mvc010f3mx.jpg

In the Back.
http://img71.echo.cx/img71/4972/mvc009f2zh.jpg


----------



## wtf8269 (May 2, 2005)

Hah looks like our CPUs are at the same speed. Very nice, but whats the box for on top, is it like some kind of duct for the radiator or something?


----------



## Super XP (May 2, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Hah looks like our CPUs are at the same speed. Very nice, but whats the box for on top, is it like some kind of duct for the radiator or something?



Yes, it's for the Rad. Sucks fresh are from the TOP & blows out into the back.

Same Speed, COOL


----------



## swraman (May 3, 2005)

Front
http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic/12646OG9w6/449722.jpg

Angle
http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic/12646OG9w6/449723.jpg

Side
http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic/12646OG9w6/449724.jpg

nothing special in my case.  Only thing is, now instead of that TDK DVD burner, I now have a Plexy  , I have a SB Audigy 7.1 audio card, and I flipped the outside pannel so the fan points into the right place


----------



## wtf8269 (May 3, 2005)

I've always kind of liked plexiglass cases. I've thought about gettting one for my server. I wouldn't want to get it for my main computer though because there's nowhere to hide the wires. I think i saw a Tt Smart Fan in there also, good choice.


----------



## swraman (May 3, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I've always kind of liked plexiglass cases. I've thought about gettting one for my server. I wouldn't want to get it for my main computer though because there's nowhere to hide the wires. I think i saw a Tt Smart Fan in there also, good choice.



The case was $80 off of Ebay almost a year ago.  Looks like you can get it for about $60 now. 

as far as the Tt fan, is does works well, the most powerful fan I could fund, but it is NOISY.  But I use it, better to have a loud PC than a fried one.  Thats what loud speakers/quality headphones are for.  I actually have another of the fans, which I use in the Summer on top of a 100% copper heatsink for my processor.  Yup, my heatsinks for my processor are seasonal


----------



## wtf8269 (May 3, 2005)

swraman said:
			
		

> The case was $80 off of Ebay almost a year ago.  Looks like you can get it for about $60 now.
> 
> as far as the Tt fan, is does works well, the most powerful fan I could fund, but it is NOISY.  But I use it, better to have a loud PC than a fried one.  Thats what loud speakers/quality headphones are for.  I actually have another of the fans, which I use in the Summer on top of a 100% copper heatsink for my processor.  Yup, my heatsinks for my processor are seasonal


Haha that's pretty funny. Never seen anybody do that before. Why don't you get a fan controller for the fans? By the way Tornado fans have more performance than Smart Fans do. The only thing that may be an issue is that they're 38mm thick rather than 25mm. I would have Tornado fans but I decided I'd rather sacrafice 10-15cfm for looks and get LED Smart Fans.


----------



## swraman (May 4, 2005)

I only switch my heatsinks because the copper one with the Tt fan on top is loud, but works better.  My other one that I use is fairly quiet.

I have a controller and a thermostat for the fans, I just don't have it attatched.   I really don't know why.  I probaly should attatch them.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 4, 2005)

Yeah wouldn't be nearly as loud/annoying.


----------



## Super XP (May 4, 2005)

*Crank Up the FAN's*



			
				wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Yeah wouldn't be nearly as loud/annoying.



When you are playing games like mad, then crank up the fans, but if you are not, then use the controller to slow down the sound of the fan.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 4, 2005)

Exactly, I usually keep my bottom 92mm fan next to my video card turned up to about 3,000rpm (2,000 min. 3,750 max) and my cpu fan at 3700 (2500 min. 5650 max) and my rear 92mm is always all the way up because I can't really hear it. I think it's like 3,000rpm, it's my only case fan that isn't a smart fan.


----------



## Morlak (May 4, 2005)

I had a 80mm fan in the side of my case, which I dumped.  I am going to replace it with a 120mm fan in the top. In the end it'l have 3 120mm fans all running about 1500 RPM. Should be enough with water-cooled CPU and VPU.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 4, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> I had a 80mm fan in the side of my case, which I dumped.  I am going to replace it with a 120mm fan in the top. In the end it'l have 3 120mm fans all running about 1500 RPM. Should be enough with water-cooled CPU and VPU.


Hah yeah I'll say. You should make like two of those radiators, that would be sweet.


----------



## Super XP (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Morlak (May 5, 2005)

Here is what I received when I tried to get to the site ^^^.

"The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer."


----------



## Super XP (May 5, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Here is what I received when I tried to get to the site ^^^.
> 
> "The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer."



Yes, that happends a few times. Try again.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 5, 2005)

I'm pretty suprised you haven't upgraded your northbridge cooler at all.


----------



## Super XP (May 5, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty suprised you haven't upgraded your northbridge cooler at all.



No, that is an old pic from my water review. I now have the DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra D, so I can't really change that cooler because it's almost touching my VGA Card.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 6, 2005)

Yeah same here, I've thought about getting this before, my friend has it. It helped him quite a bit but he's running a VIA chipset on an AMD XP.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 6, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Yeah same here, I've thought about getting this before, my friend has it. It helped him quite a bit but he's running a VIA chipset on an AMD XP.


That cooler works well. Solid copper and mirror finish.


----------



## obso1337 (May 10, 2005)

swraman said:
			
		

> Front
> http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic/12646OG9w6/449722.jpg
> 
> Angle
> ...


O THOSE DISGUSTING IDE CABLES TIE THEM OR GET ROUND ONES ZOMG YOU RUINED THAT CASE. the clear cases are nice though, neat in the dark, not ideal for lan parties. overall good job

this is my northbridge cooler TITAN VGA and a small pic


----------



## obso1337 (May 10, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> P4 650 3.4 Ghz 4GB OCZ DDR2 Ram, Thermaltake Big-Water, ASUS P5AD2-E Motherboard, ATI X850-XT, ATI TV Wonder Elite, 200GBx4 SATA Raid, Sony DRU-720A DVD. Ultra 500W PSU.
> 
> I want to water-cool the video card asap. I have a block, but would like to read up on cooling the memory better, and read someone elses build notes.


very messy, slow processor.


----------



## Morlak (May 10, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> very messy, slow processor.



obo1337's case

No more messy than your case ^^ IMO but to each his own. 

PCmark 04 - 6136 
3DMark 05 - 6286 

Post your scores if mine is so "slow". 

I already said mine was no benchmark buster, but its not "slow" by any means.  Anyway I just finished my watercooling job on the video card over the weekend, and have had 0 problems with it.


----------



## obso1337 (May 10, 2005)

lmao, you PROCESSOR is slow not your whole computer, P4 is nothing in games and BARELY, i mean barely, beats a AMD at anything. from seen benches out of 32 a P4 can take maybe 7, video playback, audio encoding, not number crunching or gaming, and the stuff a P4 would beat a AMD it would be by a second, maybe 2 seconds in encrypting audio/video, if i ever build a PC for my skate videos i will have a P4 in it, AMD64 and AMDfx55/ amd64x2 are king of top end processing in games/other task. props on the watercooling thing, you must be proud you made it yourself just as i made my case and im proud of my case. and my 6800 GT unlocked and oc'ed owns your x850 PEtarded or whatever.

PCmark 05 - 6531


----------



## Super XP (May 10, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> lmao, you PROCESSOR is slow not your whole computer, P4 is nothing in games and BARELY, i mean barely, beats a AMD at anything. from seen benches out of 32 a P4 can take maybe 7, video playback, audio encoding, not number crunching or gaming, and the stuff a P4 would beat a AMD it would be by a second, maybe 2 seconds in encrypting audio/video, if i ever build a PC for my skate videos i will have a P4 in it, AMD64 and AMDfx55/ amd64x2 are king of top end processing in games/other task. props on the watercooling thing, you must be proud you made it yourself just as i made my case and im proud of my case. and my 6800 GT unlocked and oc'ed owns your x850 PEtarded or whatever.
> 
> PCmark 05 - 6531




I agree with that. AMD is now stronger than ever & winning now in Dual Core by far & by over 85% in Multi-Media. AMD is now the Champ in Multi-Media & Video Encoding


----------



## zAAm (May 10, 2005)

I agree as well... AMD is the king o'the hill  . Nothing compares to their new X2 Dual Cores. And I believe that Intel is really worried at the moment. I think they should adopt a different strategy and lose the high clock, bad clock performance way of thinking. Their CPU's generate too much heat and suck up too much power while the're at it. And even Hyper Threading isn't going to save their asses. But obviously there are Pentium owners who'd probably disagree? (btw it's strange to note that 90% of the AMD vs. Intel discussions are started by the AMD guy exclaiming how much better his CPU is than the Intel...  ) But isn't this is a bit off topic??   I still have to take some pics of my PC... Will share them as soon as I have time to take them.


----------



## Morlak (May 10, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> lmao, you PROCESSOR is slow not your whole computer, P4 is nothing in games and BARELY, i mean barely, beats a AMD at anything. from seen benches out of 32 a P4 can take maybe 7, video playback, audio encoding, not number crunching or gaming, and the stuff a P4 would beat a AMD it would be by a second, maybe 2 seconds in encrypting audio/video, if i ever build a PC for my skate videos i will have a P4 in it, AMD64 and AMDfx55/ amd64x2 are king of top end processing in games/other task. props on the watercooling thing, you must be proud you made it yourself just as i made my case and im proud of my case. and my 6800 GT unlocked and oc'ed owns your x850 PEtarded or whatever.
> 
> PCmark 05 - 6531



You cant even post a link to back yourself up? Not saying your a liar or anything, but Futuremark does not even MAKE PCmark 05. And if thats a 3DMark score, you didn't own me by any means. 300 points is nothing, and isnt retarded as you put it.  I dont know if you realize how you come off when you put someone down, but dude I hope you are more PC in RL than you are in here. I will no longer respond to your slack retarded flames. You own yourself AMD/Nvidia Fanboi, go for it.


----------



## Super XP (May 10, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> You cant even post a link to back yourself up? Not saying your a liar or anything, but Futuremark does not even MAKE PCmark 05. And if thats a 3DMark score, you didn't own me by any means. 300 points is nothing, and isnt retarded as you put it.  I dont know if you realize how you come off when you put someone down, but dude I hope you are more PC in RL than you are in here. I will no longer respond to your slack retarded flames. You own yourself AMD/Nvidia Fanboi, go for it.



LOL, the one thing I have is SOLID FACTS lol 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 fumes competition
http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=23110

AMD's dual-core CPUs come out fighting
http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/processorsmemory/0,39024015,39197754,00.htm

AMD clearly has the faster overall dual core desktop solution
http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2410&p=1

AMD Smokes the Competition
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1813757,00.asp

First Tests: AMD's Dual-Core Chip Delivers Real Power Boost

Our exclusive tests show this CPU is faster than Intel's dual-core Pentium EE 840.
http://www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,120750,00.asp

The AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ was an excellent performer in virtually every category.
http://hothardware.com/viewarticle.cfm?articleid=682

Clearely AMD has the fastest CPU’s


----------



## Morlak (May 10, 2005)

I Just started tweaking, and wow first time out gunning for your score obo, at least it might be yours. You still think you "own" me? 

6509 3dMark05

I know AMD makes solid gaming CPUS, you fanbois do not have to preach. Its silly and shows you are inmature.  I built this PC to be a PVR mainly (notice the tuner/capture card, and 800GB of space?). In any case I'll let my scores speak for themselves, and I'll always post a link. 

I never said anything to you XP, I was talking to Obo. I did not start the flames, but I wont roll over either.    

I could care less what the newest CPUs will do, what about YOURS, thats what we are showing here, our own, not web reviews.  I dont have the latest CPU in my PC, do you?


----------



## obso1337 (May 10, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> You cant even post a link to back yourself up? Not saying your a liar or anything, but Futuremark does not even MAKE PCmark 05. And if thats a 3DMark score, you didn't own me by any means. 300 points is nothing, and isnt retarded as you put it.  I dont know if you realize how you come off when you put someone down, but dude I hope you are more PC in RL than you are in here. I will no longer respond to your slack retarded flames. You own yourself AMD/Nvidia Fanboi, go for it.


lol you make me lewl with your distorted facts, YOU MAKE ME LEWL. im no fanboy, i just stick with whats faster in gaming/number crunching. is that a crime? well i dont know what sick country your in, its no crime here.



			
				Morlak said:
			
		

> I Just started tweaking, and wow first time out gunning for your score obo, at least it might be yours. You still think you "own" me?


yes


----------



## obso1337 (May 10, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> LOL, the one thing I have is SOLID FACTS lol
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 fumes competition
> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=23110
> ...


thank you, you see now morlak? intel gets owned (although they diddnt always used to get owned, and in 1993 and 1994 i used intel to play original dooms because they were better then). fact remains i bench higher, get better game performance, and have better number crunching/gaming processor. big deal you wont "respond to me" LMAO!!! ahhaha this is better than, something i cant think of...anyway facts remain. LMAO!


----------



## Super XP (May 10, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> thank you, you see now morlak? intel gets owned (although they diddnt always used to get owned, and in 1993 and 1994 i used intel to play original dooms because they were better then). fact remains i bench higher, get better game performance, and have better number crunching/gaming processor. big deal you wont "respond to me" LMAO!!! ahhaha this is better than, something i cant think of...anyway facts remain. LMAO!




"fact remains i bench higher, get" what do you mean you bench higher? How much can you benchpress anyway. I can do around 225 lbs I think ?!?!


----------



## obso1337 (May 10, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> "fact remains i bench higher, get" what do you mean you bench higher? How much can you benchpress anyway. I can do around 225 lbs I think ?!?!


LEWL LEWL LEWL


----------



## Morlak (May 10, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> lol you make me lewl with your distorted facts, YOU MAKE ME LEWL. im no fanboy, i just stick with whats faster in gaming/number crunching. is that a crime? well i dont know what sick country your in, its no crime here.
> 
> 
> yes



Wrong Fanboi, 6598 3DMark05 on mine, without volt-mods or thermo-electric cooling yet either. 

So my "*retarted*" video card beat yours. Lewl on that... fanboi. 

I will concede the top scores today are all super-modded 6800 GTs with AMD CPUs. Just go on futuremark and take a look, and dont bother telling me. I can *&^$ing read for myself. I didn't build my PC to please your lame ass or anyone elses. It works very well for "me". "I" am very happy with the performance even though it may be a "slow" processor, in a "messy" case.  You crack me up Fanboi. 

Your machine is just like mine, way way way down the list. The top scores belong to people using SLI and super chilled cards and CPUs. Big whoop.

What distorted facts? You started this flame war, calling my video card retarded. Well it started before that when your only lame comment was "Messy case and slow processor".  When you put someone elses work down, expect to be flamed Fanboi. What country I live in is also none of your biz dimwad.

I'll be honest with ya now Fanboi, when I first saw that lame as hell sticker on the side of your PC case, that reads "Intel Free blah blah blah", I knew right away you were a Fanboi. And please fix that PcMark05 score dude. FutureMark doesn't make PCMark05. I only hope you dont want to look any more retarded than you already do.

If you must know, I picked the CPU because of the new chipset features. I didn't want to have to buy a dual-cpu board to get more than 2 Gigs of RAM.  The new Intel chipset supports 4 Gigs on single processor boards. The board also supports DDR2 memory, and has 1066Mhz FSB, which should let me upgrade to one of those EE processors one day if I want to.  I wanted the memory for large video file editing.  This board should have a few years of life in it, letting me upgrade the memory speeds as I get another "slow" CPU. It also plays games just fine.

I know you must be the kind of person that always must get in the last word, so until my next case mod, I wont be responding here, so you can have at it.... Fanboi


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 10, 2005)

Its the AMD revolution all over again :|


----------



## djbbenn (May 10, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> I agree as well... AMD is the king o'the hill  . Nothing compares to their new X2 Dual Cores. And I believe that Intel is really worried at the moment. I think they should adopt a different strategy and lose the high clock, bad clock performance way of thinking. Their CPU's generate too much heat and suck up too much power while the're at it. And even Hyper Threading isn't going to save their asses. But obviously there are Pentium owners who'd probably disagree? (btw it's strange to note that 90% of the AMD vs. Intel discussions are started by the AMD guy exclaiming how much better his CPU is than the Intel...  ) But isn't this is a bit off topic??   I still have to take some pics of my PC... Will share them as soon as I have time to take them.



I have a Intel at the moment but I am going over to AMD cause I want better games. The Intels are fast but AMD is winning at the moment though. I like my Intel but I perfer something that will give better games. You guys got to chill a bit about what cpu people have. I'll get some pics of my rig once I pretty er up a bit. 

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 11, 2005)

Dude, obso1337, you are a retard. Yes, AMD has the advantage right now, but so what? The guy has an Intel, big deal. It's not like he's going to get 2fps because he's got an intel. Intel's are very strong processors. Yeah sure you'll get 10-15fps more than an intel, but you can't see the difference between 90fps and 105fps. I used to have a 2.8ghz Northwood before I got this cpu. I was able to do a virus scan and still play games at the same time. I sure as Hell can't do that with this AMD. AMD is best in gaming, Intel is best in multimedia, but the differences are so little between the performance that it really doesn't matter which CPU you get.


----------



## nightelf84 (May 11, 2005)

LoL @ Intel vs AMD posts (or crap as I would put it).. Recent history has shown that no one side holds the lead for very long.. It has always been a see-saw battle.. Applies to graphics card as well. X800 series came out and pwn anything nVidia had. But then nVidia came back with the 6800 series and whoop Ati's ass. But then Ati came back with X850s which matched and outperformed single 6800s. AND ATi has their answer to SLi in the works (coming soon to a PC near you). 

So you see, AMD has the advantage right now.. sure, no doubt about that, if anyone has said different, I wud hv bitch slapped him/her. But just you wait when Intel comes back with something totally different and more advanced.. It has happened before, and what makes you think it wont happen again? You expect Intel (a multi-billion dollar company) to just sit there and let AMD pwn their over-paid asses? I don't think so.. So yes, ur AMD may be superior.. but don't be a fool and flame an Intel owner.. when Intel makes a come back.. I sure hope you have a big hole to dig and bury ur head into...


----------



## Rule-R (May 11, 2005)

Ooops, i hope this isnt getting personal?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 11, 2005)

Rule-R said:
			
		

> Ooops, i hope this isnt getting personal?


It seems to be for Morlak and Obso1337.


----------



## Rule-R (May 11, 2005)

Yes, for them..
I guess forums arent the place to make ppl look bad?


----------



## djbbenn (May 11, 2005)

This thread is for your desktop pics...not AMD vs Intel. lol

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 11, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> This thread is for your desktop pics...not AMD vs Intel. lol
> 
> -Dan


Amen.


----------



## obso1337 (May 12, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Dude, obso1337, you are a retard. Yes, AMD has the advantage right now, but so what? The guy has an Intel, big deal. It's not like he's going to get 2fps because he's got an intel. Intel's are very strong processors. Yeah sure you'll get 10-15fps more than an intel, but you can't see the difference between 90fps and 105fps. I used to have a 2.8ghz Northwood before I got this cpu. I was able to do a virus scan and still play games at the same time. I sure as Hell can't do that with this AMD. AMD is best in gaming, Intel is best in multimedia, but the differences are so little between the performance that it really doesn't matter which CPU you get.



i agree lets get back on topic he started it. anyway, 10-15 more fps is a big deal. sure visually you cant tell, but mathmaticly it does matter. you would get 20 fps with a intel and 30 with amd, thats visual diffrence. 30 is relativly smooth and 20 is unplayable. well thats jsut an example of it mattering, although none of us here get 20 fps in a game (at least i hope not you guys). mathmaticly it would be nice to get that extra 15 fps in a game is smoke in hl2 or something loads big in a game you have 15 fps to "fall back on" so you WONT get a visual performance diffrence. if you cheap s#!t your computer you will get cheap s#!t performance, thats science. so who else is posting pics? i gotta getn ew pics of my chaintech.


----------



## djbbenn (May 12, 2005)

I agree to what your saying and thats why I am swichting over to a AMD. But lets drop it and get back to the topic thats this thread is for. If people are gonna talk about this, go to general hardware and start a thread.

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 12, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> i agree lets get back on topic he started it. anyway, 10-15 more fps is a big deal. sure visually you cant tell, but mathmaticly it does matter. you would get 20 fps with a intel and 30 with amd, thats visual diffrence. 30 is relativly smooth and 20 is unplayable. well thats jsut an example of it mattering, although none of us here get 20 fps in a game (at least i hope not you guys). mathmaticly it would be nice to get that extra 15 fps in a game is smoke in hl2 or something loads big in a game you have 15 fps to "fall back on" so you WONT get a visual performance diffrence. if you cheap s#!t your computer you will get cheap s#!t performance, thats science. so who else is posting pics? i gotta getn ew pics of my chaintech.


Yes, it is mathematically a big difference, but I was just saying that you won't see the difference if you're above 30 or 40. Most people get 60fps in HL2 and D3 anyway.

Anywhoo, I ordered this mouse a couple days ago and it'll be here tomarrow so I'll have pics of that sometime tomarrow probably.

Is anybody gonna post screenshots of their desktops, or is everybody ashamed of theirs? Here's mine, except now I have CPU temp in the taskbar too since I got SpeedFan working.


----------



## obso1337 (May 12, 2005)

i dont use a desktop, too lame, i never got used to a desktop right when windows 95 came out, i was used to allot of dos and windows 3.1 windows. so i found the explorer window around 1996 and have been using it since, i made it pop-up when my computer starts, it even pops up into my ---MAIN--- folder and it uses 15k of memory. its small enough so it dosent slow down games. i have a nifty ---MAIN--- folder where i am most of the time, i keep shotcuts to mozilla, games, whats in the picture you see. so thats like a mini desktop. all the file browsing is in the left and other neat stuff, easy installation and other things. well this is a great way of working a computer, i can do so much more than just having a desktop. i think iv seen my desktop once since the last time i formated windows, LOL (o, and nevermind that icon that says "steam game hack" with the yellow gear... i use that to download all of the steam games for free, oh and that hl.exe, thats non-steam for cs 1.6. its very apparent i hack things now!! OOPS! OWNED)


----------



## wtf8269 (May 12, 2005)

I love explorer, it's all I use to get to all of my folders except for two of which I have shortcuts for one my taskbar.


----------



## Deeko (May 12, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> i dont use a desktop, too lame, i never got used to a desktop right when windows 95 came out, i was used to allot of dos and windows 3.1 windows. so i found the explorer window around 1996 and have been using it since, i made it pop-up when my computer starts, it even pops up into my ---MAIN--- folder and it uses 15k of memory. its small enough so it dosent slow down games. i have a nifty ---MAIN--- folder where i am most of the time, i keep shotcuts to mozilla, games, whats in the picture you see. so thats like a mini desktop. all the file browsing is in the left and other neat stuff, easy installation and other things. well this is a great way of working a computer, i can do so much more than just having a desktop. i think iv seen my desktop once since the last time i formated windows, LOL (o, and nevermind that icon that says "steam game hack" with the yellow gear... i use that to download all of the steam games for free, oh and that hl.exe, thats non-steam for cs 1.6. its very apparent i hack things now!! OOPS! OWNED)




Ah, I remember you obso, you got banned from Nvidias official forums for being an idiot.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 12, 2005)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/dt.jpg

For some reason the task tray auto-minimize doesnt work :?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 12, 2005)

Deeko said:
			
		

> Ah, I remember you obso, you got banned from Nvidias official forums for being an idiot.


Lol.


			
				wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/dt.jpg
> 
> For some reason the task tray auto-minimize doesnt work :?


That's odd. Sounds like its just a missing script or something? Maybe you can try to fix it with Resource Hacker if you're good at that kind of thing. I love auto-hide, I couldn't live without it.


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

Deeko said:
			
		

> Ah, I remember you obso, you got banned from Nvidias official forums for being an idiot.



Busted, but most people here should already know he's an idiot. 

I just think of him as a putz fanboi retarded idiot.   
Hey no Intel vs AMD stuff here Boso, opps I mean Obso. Pure flames fanboi. 

And so sir, I did not start it you freaking dumbass retard, you did.  And in case you missed it the first time, my "retarded" video card has owned yours. Owned. lewl all over that fanboi. Whatever lewl means. Sounds like drool to me, but you should know how to drool anyway being a tard and all. 

You still crack me up with that "math" of yours. Like how in the world would you even know how to calculate percentages, your a tard. And finally I can't believe you would actually tell everyone you didn't quite get the windows desktop thing.  OMFG, you have to be the most retarded computer user of all time. 1000x dumber than I even thought you were. I even gave you the benifit of the doubt too. LMAO @ Obso the tard. 

Well back on topic, my desktop is indeed lame, but I dont spend much time looking at it either.  Its either BeyondTV, or a game like eq2. BeyondTV records shows while Im playing.


----------



## obso1337 (May 13, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Busted, but most people here should already know he's an idiot.
> 
> I just think of him as a putz fanboi retarded idiot.
> Hey no Intel vs AMD stuff here Boso, opps I mean Obso. Pure flames fanboi.
> ...



wow listen to this freakin moron people. AMD > intel and you just pissed my computer owned yous. big deal if im the "fanboi" lol its owning you SOUL!!! TO DARKNESS!!!! NEXT!  i got banned from nvidia forums because those gay admins think there hott S#!T and there lame. they banned me because my attitude is radical and extreme, but you cant get anywhere in life unless you own.


----------



## obso1337 (May 13, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> B
> You still crack me up with that "math" of yours. Like how in the world would you even know how to calculate percentages, your a tard. And finally I can't believe you would actually tell everyone you didn't quite get the windows desktop thing.  OMFG, you have to be the most retarded computer user of all time. 1000x dumber than I even thought you were. I even gave you the benifit of the doubt too. LMAO @ Obso the tard.


morlak the treetard. dude get over the fact the way i run my computer owns you. i can copy files, burn cd's benchmark, game, browse internet, etc etc etc!!! 1000x faster then you. i was just so used to the old operating systems like windows 3.1 and dos, and iv been repairing, gaming, building, small programing since 1992. meaning i have more experience then this "morlak" person. i never LIKED the desktop idea. there is nothing wrong with that. omfg you just sound raged and mad. OWNED i refuse to continue any further in this matter, if you want to "say" anything back like a moron then just PM me dont start spamming the boards, my apoligiseies go to everyone who had to read this other than morlak.


----------



## djbbenn (May 13, 2005)

Omg people...its not a forum of who has the better computer. Its to help people and share ideas. Drop it and get back on topic. 

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> wow listen to this freakin moron people. AMD > intel and you just pissed my computer owned yous. big deal if im the "fanboi" lol its owning you SOUL!!! TO DARKNESS!!!! NEXT!  i got banned from nvidia forums because those gay admins think there hott S#!T and there lame. they banned me because my attitude is radical and extreme, but you cant get anywhere in life unless you own.



Dribble drabble drool on fanboi, i didnt understand your ramble. Sorry but I didnt piss on anything. Only retards like you piss on anything.  

AMD high-end machines own everyone here. You are not on that top-of-the-line list, so quit babbling.  I owned your machine putz, get over it.


----------



## obso1337 (May 13, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> AMD high-end machines own everyone here. You are not on that top-of-the-line list, so quit babbling.  I owned your machine putz, get over it.


with your crappy processor and video card you own nothing. not me, barely anyone else. blah blah i owned you, you know it and i said PM me idiot. lets not spam the forums. if you post here flamming me because im right and you cant take it i will call over an admin.

AMD64 3400+ 1meg L2
chaintech 6800 GT unlocked pipes, ultra speeds
1gig samsung PC3500
MSI K8N neo plat nForce3 800fsb sata
3Dmark05 - 6531

OWNS

P4
x 800
asus mobo
3Dmark6286

its just a fact i cant help it. i really wish i could have been you freind if you would have kept it freindly. exact words "slow processor, messy wires" i recently cleaned up my wires a bit, nothing to spiffy, wires will always be a bit of a problem.


----------



## obso1337 (May 13, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I love explorer, it's all I use to get to all of my folders except for two of which I have shortcuts for one my taskbar.


a smart person, he owns morlak too. LOL i agree taskbar shotcuts own! lets all get on topic here next one gets reported to admin. i think desktops should be an option, would be cool i think. not everyone likes them. my freinds do explorer window too.


----------



## Deeko (May 13, 2005)

You got banned from Nvidias forums because people over there have a high technical knowledge and told you whats what with hardware, you didnt like that, and the main reason you were banned is because you were bragging about pirating software and never buying any games which I think is out of order and you are doing it again by posting screenshots about your pathetic hacking prowess and how you download your games for free. You are a leech.


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> morlak the treetard. dude get over the fact the way i run my computer owns you. i can copy files, burn cd's benchmark, game, browse internet, etc etc etc!!! 1000x faster then you. i was just so used to the old operating systems like windows 3.1 and dos, and iv been repairing, gaming, building, small programing since 1992. meaning i have more experience then this "morlak" person. i never LIKED the desktop idea. there is nothing wrong with that. omfg you just sound raged and mad. OWNED i refuse to continue any further in this matter, if you want to "say" anything back like a moron then just PM me dont start spamming the boards, my apoligiseies go to everyone who had to read this other than morlak.



How in the world would you know how much experience I have? You are such a lame putz. 1000x faster than me, get real dimwit.  I posted my scores, which are better than yours, with links, and screnshoots to prove my system owns yours. And you still babble on.  Want to send me some email retard?  Do it and I will PM you putz.  Im not mad, this is fun calling you out like the retarded putz that you really are.


----------



## obso1337 (May 13, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> How in the world would you know how much experience I have? You are such a lame putz. 1000x faster than me, get real dimwit.  I posted my scores, which are better than yours, with links, and screnshoots to prove my system owns yours. And you still babble on.  Want to send me some email retard?  Do it and I will PM you putz.  Im not mad, this is fun calling you out like the retarded putz that you really are.


lol i recall me getting more fps in games and i get a better PC mark and 3Dmark05 scores. which mean my system owns yous. LOL you can say a million things or call me and my better system a million things and it wont change the simple facts that i just built a better system. well that wraps it up. i already reported you to an admin and he said he will deal with you being a tard. later dude.


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> with your crappy processor and video card you own nothing. not me, barely anyone else. blah blah i owned you, you know it and i said PM me idiot. lets not spam the forums. if you post here flamming me because im right and you cant take it i will call over an admin.
> 
> AMD64 3400+ 1meg L2
> chaintech 6800 GT unlocked pipes, ultra speeds
> ...



Now you say you would have been my friend? please... You followed that up with calling my video card retarded. If that isnt flaming putz, I dont know what is.  

*and OMG you didnt read the post where I owned your video benchmark. * 

And just to set your retarded mind straight, its a P4 650 (2Mb L2 Cache) 3.4Ghz 800Mhz FSB OCd to 4.09Ghz/950Mhz FSB. 

You do not own me you dimwit retarded putz fanboi. *6598 beats 6531*, try that math out. Come on dude, I even posted a link and a screenshot just for you. And You missed it.

Waaaah go tell your mommy mean Morlak flamed you again. 

here is a short recap

Boso:

Originally Posted by obso1337
lol you make me lewl with your distorted facts, YOU MAKE ME LEWL. im no fanboy, i just stick with whats faster in gaming/number crunching. is that a crime? well i dont know what sick country your in, its no crime here.

Morlak:

Wrong Fanboi, 6598 3DMark05 on mine, without volt-mods or thermo-electric cooling yet either. 
So my "retarted" video card beat yours. Lewl on that... fanboi.


----------



## Deeko (May 13, 2005)

Hes away now because hes panicking about his pirating exploits and the possibility of another ban because of it.


----------



## obso1337 (May 13, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Now you say you would have been my friend? please... You followed that up with calling my video card retarded. If that isnt flaming putz, I dont know what is.
> 
> *and OMG you didnt read the post where I owned your video benchmark. *
> 
> ...



lmao, you own nothing, you know it, i know it. AHAHA, so video wasnt higher because of my AMD made up for it. so in turn, you got owned. this is the last post im making here, i have better forums to go to where there arent noobs like you who suck. i think i pissed you off too much, sorry about that, i just cant change the fact that you got owned. what else you want me to say? well i wont see any other post you or your gay ATI freinds make. just know, for fact, i own you, nVidia > ATI, AMD > intel. later noobie. OWNED boso? OBSO1337 OWNS YOU FUCKING SOUL.


----------



## nightelf84 (May 13, 2005)

Wow... we're still on the who owns who topic ehh? LOL!!! You guys should really get a life... On a serious note, Was that you wazzledoozle who had the auto-hide taskbar problem? Maybe something to do with the icons you have on your desktop.. How many megs of RAM do you have mate? Each of those icons are taking up precious resources.. You might wanna take some off.. hmmmm...

Guys.. lay off the flaming ok? Stay on topic or somebody (me) will report to an admin and have you guys banned (again)..  

Right, this is just a suggestion to end the flames once and for all, you guys (I think there's 3 of you who's flaming and being flame bait) list out your scores for benchmarks (3DMark05).. SCORE ONLY, NO BRAGGING! We will compare, the winner gets lifted up, the LOSERS gets laughed and ridiculed at (cruel I know, but nobody said life was all nice and happy).. And that will be the END. I'm serious guys.. this is not a who owns who forum..


----------



## Deeko (May 13, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> lmao, you own nothing, you know it, i know it. AHAHA, so video wasnt higher because of my AMD made up for it. so in turn, you got owned. this is the last post im making here, i have better forums to go to where there arent noobs like you who suck. i think i pissed you off too much, sorry about that, i just cant change the fact that you got owned. what else you want me to say? well i wont see any other post you or your gay ATI freinds make. just know, for fact, i own you, nVidia > ATI, AMD > intel. later noobie. OWNED boso? OBSO1337 OWNS YOU FUCKING SOUL.




This was the same parting post u made at nvidias forum just before u got banned, do u have it saved somewhere for frequent use? Or will you come back under a different name like you did  over there too and get rumbled straight away?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Wow... we're still on the who owns who topic ehh? LOL!!! You guys should really get a life... On a serious note, Was that you wazzledoozle who had the auto-hide taskbar problem? Maybe something to do with the icons you have on your desktop.. How many megs of RAM do you have mate? Each of those icons are taking up precious resources.. You might wanna take some off.. hmmmm...
> 
> Guys.. lay off the flaming ok? Stay on topic or somebody (me) will report to an admin and have you guys banned (again)..
> 
> Right, this is just a suggestion to end the flames once and for all, you guys (I think there's 3 of you who's flaming and being flame bait) list out your scores for benchmarks (3DMark05).. SCORE ONLY, NO BRAGGING! We will compare, the winner gets lifted up, the LOSERS gets laughed and ridiculed at (cruel I know, but nobody said life was all nice and happy).. And that will be the END. I'm serious guys.. this is not a who owns who forum..


I have a gig of ram. Windows just sucks


----------



## nightelf84 (May 13, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I have a gig of ram. Windows just sucks



LoL I second!


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Wow... we're still on the who owns who topic ehh? LOL!!! You guys should really get a life... On a serious note, Was that you wazzledoozle who had the auto-hide taskbar problem? Maybe something to do with the icons you have on your desktop.. How many megs of RAM do you have mate? Each of those icons are taking up precious resources.. You might wanna take some off.. hmmmm...
> 
> Guys.. lay off the flaming ok? Stay on topic or somebody (me) will report to an admin and have you guys banned (again)..
> 
> Right, this is just a suggestion to end the flames once and for all, you guys (I think there's 3 of you who's flaming and being flame bait) list out your scores for benchmarks (3DMark05).. SCORE ONLY, NO BRAGGING! We will compare, the winner gets lifted up, the LOSERS gets laughed and ridiculed at (cruel I know, but nobody said life was all nice and happy).. And that will be the END. I'm serious guys.. this is not a who owns who forum..



Sorry Nightelf, hey btw you play WoW?  I do, but play eq2 more see above. 

Boso already reported me, he cannot admit defeat but oh well. He was the first to use the "F" word however, and Im not going there, so I should report him for offending my wife who was looking over my sholder. She was offended.  I have already seen someone here who volt-modded their ATI to 7300something (that person owns us all here from what I have seen). 

I already posted my score of 6598 for 3DMark05. Make sure retard posts the link to his score. 

I know Im probably behind wtf, and who knows who else, but I am ahead of retard, and thats all that matters in this thread.  Im not the only person he put down.  His initial posts were arrogant, and thats what made me dislike him.  Personally I think I was the better flamer, but tard probably thinks the same thing too. I do not have a "crappy" machine as Retard puts it. see my obo like sig? I'll take that off when this is over.  Just showing the putz whats what


----------



## nightelf84 (May 13, 2005)

Deeko said:
			
		

> This was the same parting post u made at nvidias forum just before u got banned, do u have it saved somewhere for frequent use? Or will you come back under a different name like you did  over there too and get rumbled straight away?



LOL!!! damn Deeko, I laughed so hard i nearly fell off my chair


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2005)

First drama on techpowerup?


----------



## djbbenn (May 13, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Wow... we're still on the who owns who topic ehh? LOL!!! You guys should really get a life... On a serious note, Was that you wazzledoozle who had the auto-hide taskbar problem? Maybe something to do with the icons you have on your desktop.. How many megs of RAM do you have mate? Each of those icons are taking up precious resources.. You might wanna take some off.. hmmmm...
> 
> Guys.. lay off the flaming ok? Stay on topic or somebody (me) will report to an admin and have you guys banned (again)..
> 
> Right, this is just a suggestion to end the flames once and for all, you guys (I think there's 3 of you who's flaming and being flame bait) list out your scores for benchmarks (3DMark05).. SCORE ONLY, NO BRAGGING! We will compare, the winner gets lifted up, the LOSERS gets laughed and ridiculed at (cruel I know, but nobody said life was all nice and happy).. And that will be the END. I'm serious guys.. this is not a who owns who forum..



Amen to this

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2005)

sooo

*
STFU AND GET BACK IN YOUR CAGES, N00BS!!!!!!!!!!*          

Here are some *old* pictures of my comp-
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case5.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case4.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case1.jpg


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

I like that case, what was the readout on the front?


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2005)

Ambient temperature. The probe is the fat kind, so you could tape it anywhere.

I cant find the ones wiht the temp display on the front anymore, but there are these-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811156135

Though if you can find the ones with the temp displays, they have 120 mm fan slots which is a lot better for cooling,


----------



## nightelf84 (May 13, 2005)

Working progress.. Waiting for my 6800GT and a few more cathodes to arrive.. Will post a night time photo tonight   

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/nightelf84/DSC01899.jpg


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2005)

NICE Nightelf. What kind of PSU is that?


----------



## nightelf84 (May 13, 2005)

Ultra X-Connect 500W. Fully modular, though with the components I hv, still requires quite a few cables  Check it out here.. Had a TruePower 480 before.. this one helped in my Oveclocks as well 

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_47&products_id=160


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 13, 2005)

OMG thats expensive   

Know any other good modular PSU's?


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

I have a lcd panel otw, that I'll post pics of. Settled on a single bay module instead of the new 2 bay modules.

LCD Panel


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Ultra X-Connect 500W. Fully modular, though with the components I hv, still requires quite a few cables  Check it out here.. Had a TruePower 480 before.. this one helped in my Oveclocks as well
> 
> http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_47&products_id=160



Thats the one I have except different color, nice PSU. Now they have these 600 Watt PSUs too.


----------



## nightelf84 (May 13, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> OMG thats expensive
> 
> Know any other good modular PSU's?



Yeah.. was about 50 Aus dollars more exp than my previous Antec TruePower 480W. But being fully modular, with sleeved and EMI shielding UV reactive cables, I tot it was money well spent. It helped with my overclocks as well.. finally went over 2500Mhz. 

OCZ has a modular line as well.. Although they are not FULLY modular. (OCZ ModStream)


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> OMG thats expensive
> 
> Know any other good modular PSU's?



Ultra was the first but several other companies are doing the same thing now. 

Check out xoxide's site, they have a few modular PSUs by different companies.


----------



## Deeko (May 13, 2005)

Sorry if I contributed towards that mayhem earlier lads but I had to expose him as he caused the same trouble over at Nvidias official forums and I seen it all happening again before my eyes.

Heres a pic of my setup:

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=719


----------



## Morlak (May 13, 2005)

Nice setup. Very neat, unlike my area that looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## djbbenn (May 13, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Ultra X-Connect 500W. Fully modular, though with the components I hv, still requires quite a few cables  Check it out here.. Had a TruePower 480 before.. this one helped in my Oveclocks as well
> 
> http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_47&products_id=160



They are one nice PSU...was looking at one for myself but just as wazz said, they are expensive.  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 13, 2005)

obso1337 said:
			
		

> a smart person, he owns morlak too. LOL i agree taskbar shotcuts own! lets all get on topic here next one gets reported to admin. i think desktops should be an option, would be cool i think. not everyone likes them. my freinds do explorer window too.


I don't own anybody, I'm just a 15 yr old nerd.


----------



## djbbenn (May 13, 2005)

Anyone know about the OCZ ModStream PSU's?...been looking at them too. They seem to have good reviews, anyone have one?

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 13, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Sorry Nightelf, hey btw you play WoW?  I do, but play eq2 more see above.
> 
> Boso already reported me, he cannot admit defeat but oh well. He was the first to use the "F" word however, and Im not going there, so I should report him for offending my wife who was looking over my sholder. She was offended.  I have already seen someone here who volt-modded their ATI to 7300something (that person owns us all here from what I have seen).
> 
> ...



Actually you're ahead of me by about 500 3dmarks in 05. 

And to the rest of you, awesome rigs guys.


----------



## zAAm (May 15, 2005)

I'm too ashamed to show mine...  .It just doesn't cut it next to you guy's. No watercooling or nuthin. Hehe. More performance than looks I'd say, although I kinda lose out on performance as well...  But nice rigs everyone!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 15, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> I'm too ashamed to show mine...  .It just doesn't cut it next to you guy's. No watercooling or nuthin. Hehe. More performance than looks I'd say, although I kinda lose out on performance as well...  But nice rigs everyone!


Hey, as long as you can play games fluently, it doesn't really matter. My friend has a 2000+ XP with PC2700 ram and a GF4 4200TI and it can still play CS:S just fine. And it looks awesome.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 15, 2005)

All right, I finally took those pics of my new mouse. I'm in love with it.


----------



## djbbenn (May 15, 2005)

Very nice 

-Dan


----------



## JosefBud (May 15, 2005)

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7
Pic 8
Pic 9

I just took these pics a couple minutes ago. Just joined the site, cya all around  .


----------



## djbbenn (May 15, 2005)

Sweet rig!! I like how you have the logo's on the side of the case. Its neat too, good job 

-Dan


----------



## JosefBud (May 15, 2005)

Yeah I've always had a small thing for cars so I kind of wanted to relate that with my PC somehow


----------



## wtf8269 (May 15, 2005)

Kind of a ricer sort of thing, eh?


----------



## djbbenn (May 15, 2005)

Ya its cool...where did you get the logo's at then? O btw I don't think you pics link is working, well not for me.

-Dan


----------



## JosefBud (May 15, 2005)

Hah..but ricers put up a "Greddy" decal when they don't have any Greddy in their car

I got the decals here. Oh and thanks for the sig thing..I got it working now


----------



## zAAm (May 16, 2005)

Sigh,  okay... I've taken some pics of my pc. It's just the normal run-of-the-mill pc with nothing expensive added except maybe the light, homemade fanbus and ultra bright white hdd LED's. Oh, and mind the white drive and 3.5" cover. I can't paint it yet and I've just removed the black floppy.


----------



## Morlak (May 16, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> Sigh,  okay... I've taken some pics of my pc. It's just the normal run-of-the-mill pc with nothing expensive added except maybe the light, homemade fanbus and ultra bright white hdd LED's. Oh, and mind the white drive and 3.5" cover. I can't paint it yet and I've just removed the black floppy.



Looks nice. Noticed your sig says need more cooling. 
Talk to Viper John (aka John Hillig) and check out this page of his :Viper John's Radeon Pro Mods 

He also makes mods for NVidia Cards and the ATI Xseries.  Im pretty sure most everyone has heard of this guy, but maybe someone here has not seen his work. 

At least for ATI, I think its top notch stuff. Im sending him my X850-XT to get his water-cooled kit installed, with a new Water Block, and TEC Cold Plate. He is going to Volt-Mod it for me as well. 

I get some artifacts when playing any 3D game more than 5 or 6 hours (lack of memory cooling), and this will be the cure. It should also push the 3DMarks well above 7k also according to John.


----------



## Morlak (May 16, 2005)

JosefBud said:
			
		

> I just took these pics a couple minutes ago. Just joined the site, cya all around  .



Cool idea with the logos, and nice setup you have.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 16, 2005)

Nice zAAM


----------



## djbbenn (May 16, 2005)

Nice job there zAAm...nice and neat.  

-Dan


----------



## zAAm (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the remarks wazzle and djbbenn! 
I hate clutter. And I think I'll have to clean up that IDE and SATA cables more...  I'm looking to get some LED fans to spice it up a bit... And a damn fan grill for that side panel! (So that the dog's tail don't get caught in the blades all the time) Also, after I cut the panel, there are tons of scratches on the matt black. I'll have to repaint that as well. I'm also thinking about putting a mirror at the bottom of the case. What do you guys think about that??


----------



## djbbenn (May 17, 2005)

A mirror...sweet never thought of that. It will be cool to see a different angle of the case. 

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 18, 2005)

A mirror would be awesome. Cool idea, I will have to look into that also


----------



## wtf8269 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah a mirror would be sweet. The only thing I've ever thought about doing was painting the inside of my case a flat black, but that would hinder the reflection of my CCFLs.


----------



## zAAm (May 18, 2005)

I'll just have to make sure I don't show all the 'ugly' bits of my case in the reflection!  I think I need to tidy up that fanbus I made... Or at least hide it! And I need cable sleeving. That would be much better than the tape stuff that I'm using now!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2005)

Ahaha I'm in my computer class right now (EEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSYYYYY!!!!) I just presented a PowerPoint to the class with talking agents in it. It was all about my computer and it had pictures and stuff. They were all just like     Lol, I even went so far as to say double data rate random access memory instead of DDR RAM.


----------



## nightelf84 (May 19, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Ahaha I'm in my computer class right now (EEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSYYYYY!!!!) I just presented a PowerPoint to the class with talking agents in it. It was all about my computer and it had pictures and stuff. They were all just like     Lol, I even went so far as to say double data rate random access memory instead of DDR RAM.



At least you didn't say Central Processing Unit instead of CPU... or did you?


----------



## zAAm (May 19, 2005)

Yup, it's the same in my class don't worry! At least my friends knew what I was talking about. But I'm really aceing programming on highest grade...  Although my class are all grade 12's so they have a basic idea of pc architecture!! BASIC though!!  Try it with MOSFET or CMOS... They'll never know what your'e saying! It's fun playing on someone else's incompetence.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> At least you didn't say Central Processing Unit instead of CPU... or did you?


I just said processor, this is just a basic Microsoft Office class (I'm a freshman) and I needed to take that as a prerequisite(sp?) for any other computer class. Anyway there are a lot of hot girls/popular people and I didn't feel like making a _complete_ smart@$$ of myself.  Although I did go into great detail about my overclocking/overvolting and flashing my graphics card.


			
				zAAm said:
			
		

> Yup, it's the same in my class don't worry! At least my friends knew what I was talking about. But I'm really aceing programming on highest grade...  Although my class are all grade 12's so they have a basic idea of pc architecture!! BASIC though!!  Try it with MOSFET or CMOS... They'll never know what your'e saying! It's fun playing on someone else's incompetence.


Haha I know what you mean. The kid that sits next to me when he first saw my computer instead of asking what kind of processor it has in it, he said "What kind of Pentium does that thing have?" He had a hard time understanding that there was something else out there besides Pentiums. Anyway, yeah moronic people are fun to mess around with.  The only thing that sucks is that theres only a couple of other people in my grade that have similar knowledge as me. Both of which are my best friends. Which means, small LAN parties.


----------



## zAAm (May 19, 2005)

There are only 2 people my age (both my friends) that know close to what I know about PC's... One of them actually convinced someone that he didn't know that you could change the wallpaper from the default XP background. It was hilarious to see this guy trying to explain it to my friend (who was being intentionally dumb)... But what the heck!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2005)

Ahahaha. I remember this one guy didn't know how to install a motherboard or processor or anything. I just made up a buncha BS like don't forget to lubricate your CPU before you put it in the socket.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 19, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Ahaha I'm in my computer class right now (EEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSYYYYY!!!!) I just presented a PowerPoint to the class with talking agents in it. It was all about my computer and it had pictures and stuff. They were all just like     Lol, I even went so far as to say double data rate random access memory instead of DDR RAM.


Im a freshman in highschool, and I have to take a computer TYPING CLASS. Excel and word all daY!!! So boring. Its easy though, I jsut mess around all week and do all the work on fridays   

Its really annoying how even our teacher doesnt udnerstand ANYTHING about computers. She calls the computers the CPU's, and when windows gets a BSOD or just freezes, she has gotten to think that that means the mouse is broken!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## djbbenn (May 19, 2005)

Ha, I have a class called exploring tech. The teacher doesn't care what you do. Its sweet.

-Dan


----------



## Bugalaman (May 20, 2005)

these are quite old but here they are anyways:













thats my old crappy 17" viewsonic E70F, since then I've upgraded to a Samsung 730B LCD

damn its only my 2nd post   (and lol, I haven't changed my sig since I bought my BFG6800GT over 6 months ago, hahaha)


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 20, 2005)

Wow is that video card getting bent down by the ram slots?   
Makes me thing twice about getting a long video card.


----------



## djbbenn (May 20, 2005)

Ya it looks like it is...can't help the card any. My X800 just clears the ram slots by about 2mm.

-Dan


----------



## nightelf84 (May 20, 2005)

why is the 'Antec' and 'AMD Athlon' inside your case? Does it have a windowed side panel?


----------



## zAAm (May 20, 2005)

Bugalaman said:
			
		

> thats my old crappy 17" viewsonic E70F, since then I've upgraded to a Samsung 730B LCD



Hey don't say that! There are people here that actually have the same monitor eh!   
Hehe, but my E70f is still good enough for me at the moment thanks...


----------



## JALOOS (May 20, 2005)

looks like MSI had a good thought moving the ram on the mobo. Won't get in the way of the longer cards. Now if the nf3 chipset was moved it would be better.


----------



## Rule-R (May 20, 2005)

U can make ppl believe anything, i once told some person in some gaming lobby that i was @ the CIA main terminal or something similar. and that i could host up to 200 persons on server. ANd he took it for real, afterwards i told it wasnt true, but he thought i was kicked in the arse by my "boss" and wasnt making a joke. Thats what i call: ppl believe anything!


----------



## nightelf84 (May 20, 2005)

Rule-R said:
			
		

> U can make ppl believe anything, i once told some person in some gaming lobby that i was @ the CIA main terminal or something similar. and that i could host up to 200 persons on server. ANd he took it for real, afterwards i told it wasnt true, but he thought i was kicked in the arse by my "boss" and wasnt making a joke. Thats what i call: ppl believe anything!



huh?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 20, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Im a freshman in highschool, and I have to take a computer TYPING CLASS. Excel and word all daY!!! So boring. Its easy though, I jsut mess around all week and do all the work on fridays
> 
> Its really annoying how even our teacher doesnt udnerstand ANYTHING about computers. She calls the computers the CPU's, and when windows gets a BSOD or just freezes, she has gotten to think that that means the mouse is broken!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


Ahaha that sucks. My teacher knows a good ammount about software. Mainly just Office though. I respected her at first but by about halfway through the year I found out I knew more than her. So eh, atleast she knows software. She's clueless about hardware though.

I can't wait til Junior year. Computer Tech 1, A+ Certification here I come!!!


----------



## Morlak (May 20, 2005)

I never did A+. It wasn't around when I was in school (neither were PCs), or even when I worked on PCs. By the time that cert came out, I had been doing network related work, and started doing Cisco certs instead. I even droped my CNE cert to concentrate on Network certs. I work for Cisco now and do system testing on the BTS10200 SoftSwitch. It's a class 5 voice switch that runs on Sun servers.  Have you thought about what you want to do?   I knew pretty much when I was 8 years old it would be something in electronics. Got a Amateur Radio licence in 1972 that got me interested in electronics, and that led me to computers, then to networks, and now Voice over IP


----------



## zAAm (May 20, 2005)

Hehe. Strange... I've wanted to be a programmer for 8 years since I was 9 but now I'm going to study Financial Engineering. A bit off course?!  And I don't think A+ will interest me though. I'm not into much software. I know alot about it, but I don't see the need to have a qualification in basic computing... I'm going to be programming in Java and also do maths in a similar way as an Actuary. But we'll see how it turns out...

Anyway, I've wanted to ask you guys, do you think a blue side fan would destroy my X logo on my PC?? Because that would pretty much then become ".X" or sumthin. Maybe I should keep with a black Stealth fan on the side and blue inside?? Any ideas?

PS. Included a pic in case (no pun intended   ) you guys forgot how my case looked


----------



## wtf8269 (May 20, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Have you thought about what you want to do?   I knew pretty much when I was 8 years old it would be something in electronics. Got a Amateur Radio licence in 1972 that got me interested in electronics, and that led me to computers, then to networks, and now Voice over IP


Something with computers for sure, for awhile I wanted to do something with cars (my other love), but I know a little more in the computer industry and it's booming right now so I figured computers would be the better way to go. I don't know specifically what I'd like to do, but I'm just going to take damn near every computer class my school offers and then see where it takes me. I'd like to work with hardware more than I would software. Dream computer job would probably be working at ATI designing/texting new cards.  



			
				zAAm said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've wanted to ask you guys, do you think a blue side fan would destroy my X logo on my PC?? Because that would pretty much then become ".X" or sumthin. Maybe I should keep with a black Stealth fan on the side and blue inside?? Any ideas?
> 
> PS. Included a pic in case (no pun intended   ) you guys forgot how my case looked



Yeah, we should probably get back on topic lol. I vote a tornado fan + fan controller. It would still be black, and it would cool off your video card even more.  However, if you do want an LED fan, a Tt LED Smart Fan would be a good choice as well. I think either would look good.


----------



## zAAm (May 20, 2005)

Thanks... I think I'll probably get a black fan though. Might look better? Maybe a Thermoflow or a Tornado. Although I like the silent PC idea (which is why I built my own fan controller to switch between 7V and 12V for each fan) I've never left my fans running at 7V! Dunno why, maybe because my CPU fan makes so much noise anyway...


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 20, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Ahaha that sucks. My teacher knows a good ammount about software. Mainly just Office though. I respected her at first but by about halfway through the year I found out I knew more than her. So eh, atleast she knows software. She's clueless about hardware though.
> 
> I can't wait til Junior year. Computer Tech 1, A+ Certification here I come!!!


Dont waste your time. Just get a good A+ book. Most of it you wont need to know for the test though. (Or so ive heard form numerous people)


----------



## Morlak (May 20, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> Hehe. Strange... I've wanted to be a programmer for 8 years since I was 9 but now I'm going to study Financial Engineering. A bit off course?!  And I don't think A+ will interest me though. I'm not into much software. I know alot about it, but I don't see the need to have a qualification in basic computing... I'm going to be programming in Java and also do maths in a similar way as an Actuary. But we'll see how it turns out...
> 
> Anyway, I've wanted to ask you guys, do you think a blue side fan would destroy my X logo on my PC?? Because that would pretty much then become ".X" or sumthin. Maybe I should keep with a black Stealth fan on the side and blue inside?? Any ideas?
> 
> PS. Included a pic in case (no pun intended   ) you guys forgot how my case looked



The A+ is for computer hardware.  I did programming (C/C++, and Assembler) in graduate school, and didn't want to make a living doing that.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 21, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Dont waste your time. Just get a good A+ book. Most of it you wont need to know for the test though. (Or so ive heard form numerous people)


I'm just taking the class because it looks like fun. We get to build robots and then take them to competition. The A+ Certification is just a bonus.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 21, 2005)

Hey, Morlak, have you done any benches now that you've got your card back? I'll bet that sucker screams.


----------



## djbbenn (May 21, 2005)

Just got some pics of mine. Friend brang his digital camera over. Got a new PSU on the way and hopefully a new mobo and cpu in the summer.

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Hey, Morlak, have you done any benches now that you've got your card back? I'll bet that sucker screams.



I was bored and edited my sig, its fixed now to (soon).  He has not even received the card yet, that will not happen until Monday according to Fedex.  It means I wont have it back for about 2 weeks. Dont worry, I'll post pics of it and bench it soon after


----------



## wtf8269 (May 21, 2005)

Nice, what are the specs of that, and is that a Pro VIVO, XT, or XT PE?


----------



## Morlak (May 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I'm just taking the class because it looks like fun. We get to build robots and then take them to competition. The A+ Certification is just a bonus.



If the robots are remote controlled, don't get sucked into that money pit hobby lol.  Thats going to be a blast I bet.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 21, 2005)

I never really was interested in those robot war type shows. As far as your card goes, what are you gonna do for 2 weeks? Not play games, or do you have a substitute for now?


----------



## djbbenn (May 21, 2005)

Heres the specs

Asus P4P800-E Deluxe
Intel P4 3Ghz Ht 1Mb
Western Digital Raptor 36Gb
Ati X800Pro VIVO 12p@540/560
512mb PC3200 2-3-3-7 (soon to be OCZ platinum 2-3-2-5 PC3200)
450Watt PSU (soon to be OCZ Modstream 520watt)

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 21, 2005)

I'm suprised you haven't done the 16pp mod on that thing yet. The extra four pipelines give you way more performance than overclocking gives you. Looks like you got a good card for overclocking though. I can't even match that with all the cooling that I've got on my card. I know cooling isn't everything, a lot of it is just luck of which card you get, but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Morlak (May 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Nice, what are the specs of that, and is that a Pro VIVO, XT, or XT PE?



It was a 850 XT.  I got it to do 587/594 myself (clean benchmarks), so Im sure John's magic will make it scream.  Just dont know how much screaming yet  He is adding a fan or fans for the memory, volt mods, tec cold plate, modified water block, epoxyless memory coolers, and a lcd temp readout (a must-have geek gadget). Don't know what it'l do until he sends me a mail. I thought about doing the volt pencil mods myself, but really wanted a professional job, so I just skipped that part and shipped it.


----------



## djbbenn (May 21, 2005)

O I did the flash already, thats why I got that card. It was a no go, damn checkard board effect. So I am just overclocking it. I hit a max of 63C on the stock cooling, but now I got a fan blowing on to it so I hit about 57C. Hoping to get a new cpu this summer, like a Venice.

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I never really was interested in those robot war type shows. As far as your card goes, what are you gonna do for 2 weeks? Not play games, or do you have a substitute for now?



I went out and bought a very inexpensive pci video card, a ati 9250 256. It's performance is about 1200 3dmark's, after I removed the stock heatsink and slapped a waterblock on it. It will play EQ2 and WoW (of course), Doom3. That is all I have tried so far.  Its not bad, but on EQ2 I have to set all options to minimum detail or its unplayable.


----------



## Morlak (May 21, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Heres the specs
> 
> Asus P4P800-E Deluxe
> Intel P4 3Ghz Ht 1Mb
> ...



Nice Dan. Nice new PSU and Im sure the stability of it will help OC work later.


----------



## djbbenn (May 21, 2005)

Thanks- just got to save for the thing now. 

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 21, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> It was a 850 XT.  I got it to do 587/594 myself (clean benchmarks), so Im sure John's magic will make it scream.  Just dont know how much screaming yet  He is adding a fan or fans for the memory, volt mods, tec cold plate, modified water block, epoxyless memory coolers, and a lcd temp readout (a must-have geek gadget). Don't know what it'l do until he sends me a mail. I thought about doing the volt pencil mods myself, but really wanted a professional job, so I just skipped that part and shipped it.


I was talking about djbbenn's x800, but it's all good.


----------



## Morlak (May 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I was talking about djbbenn's x800, but it's all good.



That is what quote is for but it's all good.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 22, 2005)

I usually don't quote when I'm responding to the last post. I only quote if the post was awhile back.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2005)

She's not pretty or anything, but I love her anyway.


----------



## djbbenn (May 22, 2005)

Its really neat though, nice computer there. 

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

Nice + clean Dan.


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

Here are some pics of my very old, but clean Sun Ultra 30 Creator 3D.  

Specs:

300Mhz UltraSparc-II CPU (RISC)
786MB Ram
22Gigs of disk 4+18

OS - Solaris 8

I run Matlab and the GNU C compiler on it. It is always searching for a Prime number as well on the GIMPS network.

Beware the Pics are large.  I'll shrink em down when I have time and feel like it.

Pics 

Back it it's day, this was the most powerfull single processor machine Sun made. It's still not too bad.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 22, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> She's not pretty or anything, but I love her anyway.


That is so frickin sweet. Just something really awesome about having two processors.


			
				Morlak said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of my very old, but clean Sun Ultra 30 Creator 3D.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool, never seen anything like that before. Then again, I'm only 15.


----------



## djbbenn (May 22, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of my very old, but clean Sun Ultra 30 Creator 3D.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



How old is it? It looks like it has a lot of ram slots...

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 22, 2005)

Lol yeah, like 10.


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> How old is it? It looks like it has a lot of ram slots...
> 
> -Dan



I traded some time for it in 1997. It cost $21.5k new back then. Here is the press release  for it.

Lot of ram slots but it will only take 1G.


----------



## djbbenn (May 22, 2005)

Ha only a gig and you got it in 97...lol

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (May 22, 2005)

I can't imagine paying $21.5k for a computer. You could get a nice car for that.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2005)

Sun machines aren't PC's, high end workstations/servers they are.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> That is so frickin sweet. Just something really awesome about having two processors.



It's practical too, gives me the ability to burn a dvd, encode some movie and game at the same time.
And it's cheaper than a high end single CPU system.


----------



## djbbenn (May 22, 2005)

How are they for gaming...the Xeon?

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Ha only a gig and you got it in 97...lol
> 
> -Dan



How much memory did your workstation have Dan?  I remember being in total AWE when I heard a buddy of mine was installing 1G of Ram in a Sun back in '95.  I along with my professor and several others hoped in my car and drove over to his department just to see it. I was in graduate school at the time. It'l actually hold 2G of ram but not the way I have it configured. Ram for Sun is sooooo very expensive. Much much more than what I have in my PC machine now.  Im not upgrading it. <- Period. lol.


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> It's practical too, gives me the ability to burn a dvd, encode some movie and game at the same time.
> And it's cheaper than a high end single CPU system.



Yeah Dual processor machines rock!


----------



## Morlak (May 22, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Lol yeah, like 10.



I used 10 slots, it has 16.


----------



## djbbenn (May 22, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> I used 10 slots, it has 16.



16...wow the most I have ever seen was 8 simm's lol. Thats excluding 2 cpu mobo's with 2 mem banks.

-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2005)

Well the latest Nocona has an 800Mhz FSB jsut like it's P4 counterpart. Though the multiplier is unlocked downwards giving it great potential for a high FSB. If you use a single XEON they're basically the same as a P4. Dual you might have some overhead, other CPU sucking up some bandwidth of the bus. Most games won't use the 2nd CPU at all. You could compare it to HTT, games might perform slower when HTT is enable for exactly the same reason. Though When an application is multithreaded it will benefit a lot.
Actually, check out some dual core vs single core benchmarks, they should be identical to xeon vs single core P4.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 23, 2005)

Dan, I have the same case for my old comp 

Nice setup though, dual P4   Must be great to be abel to play games and rip dvd's at the same time.


----------



## Morlak (May 24, 2005)

I talked with ViperJohn this evening after he received my card   Looks like next week I might have it back. yay.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 24, 2005)

You *will* post benchmarks on here the day you get it back whether you like it or not.


----------



## Morlak (May 24, 2005)

Of course, pictures too  

Last night he tested stock overclocked performance with stock cooling to baseline it.  He sent me a really nice word document with all the data.  I'll summarize  

He said my card's core went to a "dismal" 555Mhz stable stock oc (lmao).  He is going to fix that today. Memory was "spot-on average" at 615Mhz, and temps were identical to a stock PE card with fan at 100%. He has already flashed it with better bios and set the clocks to a stock XT-PE 540/590.  

In other words, all systems go for a major major tune-up lol.  His stability test is 25 loops of 3dmark's nature torture test. In my own testing without any volt mods I got my core up to 587Mhz on water (a dismal 67Mhz overclock).  

He ran benchmarks on the card at stock clock settings.


----------



## Urlyin (May 24, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Of course, pictures too
> 
> Last night he tested stock overclocked performance with stock cooling to baseline it.  He sent me a really nice word document with all the data.  I'll summarize
> 
> ...



Morlak... get the fan adjustment and temp display from John as well... I know he went to a lower RPM fan but it's still nice to have and the temp reading is from top of die... remember he is stating clean clock speeds which pass the torture test and no artifacts... doesn't mean you can't clock higher to make a benchmark run... check out the solder job he does when it comes back...


----------



## Morlak (May 24, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Morlak... get the fan adjustment and temp display from John as well... I know he went to a lower RPM fan but it's still nice to have and the temp reading is from top of die... remember he is stating clean clock speeds which pass the torture test and no artifacts... doesn't mean you can't clock higher to make a benchmark run... check out the solder job he does when it comes back...



He is doing a custom water block, and leaving out the low-end (85W) tec cold plate.  I discussed it with him, and using the (just about required for 850s) TEC 245W cold-plate would require constant care, and seperate power.  Im just not up for that.  I am getting his temp readout, but since I am getting his water-cooling kit, there is no fan adjustment.  His active memory coolers run at a fixed speed I believe. 

I hope he sends pictures.  He told me the other day he is swamped with work and cant find the time to take pictures lol.  Told me via e-mail he pulled a all-nighter last night trying to keep up with demand. I planed on taking hi-rez pictures of his work when I get it back just so everyone can see it.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 25, 2005)

Lol does this guy have an actual job, or is this what he does for a living?


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

Dunno, sounds about my age maybe a little older so he may be retired and doing this now.


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

ViperJohn sent me his initial final results.  He said the final stable clocks were 647/630.  657/630 had a rare small artifact otherwise that would be the final.  The max clocks for my best bench run were 580/594 lol. He sent another nice document, and said today he would fit the card for shipment, My guess is tomorrow.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like your video card will be packing a punch similar to //mar's SLI.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 25, 2005)

Well I just looked at his score again, almost 12,000 in '05 lol. Getting that with a single card might be a stretch. I bet you'll get 7.5k or more pretty easily though.


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

Sorry but I wish lol. 

This card will be the secondary card in my CrossFire/AMR setup whenever ATI releases their new animal, and I feel like buying it.  Talking with John about that new card already. He told me last night he would offer thermo-electric kits and straight water kits for ATI's new card.  Don't know about Air only.  He also said since MB manufacturers only received the CrossFire specs last month (don't know how he knows that), Motherboards with that CrossFire feature may not appear until Q3 or Q4.  

Asus's new 955X board has 2 PCIe slots, and Asus did say it may work with "other SLI-Like solutions"; ATI? That snippet is in the review of that board linked from Asus's main site.  Im not gonna experiment with it, I want to know.  Anyway after that little project is done it will compete with SLR but not before. :bows:  

My card will only do 7k range 3DMark05s.  Not even anywhere remotely close to SLI speeds. :bows again:  My Aim is a top 10 spot in my class (CPU4 GPU:X850 Series), and I think I'll get there for sure.  The top 5 spots belong to the same dude running a 4.6Ghz machine.  Can't touch that.


----------



## Urlyin (May 25, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Sorry but I wish lol.
> 
> This card will be the secondary card in my CrossFire/AMR setup whenever ATI releases their new animal, and I feel like buying it.  Talking with John about that new card already. He told me last night he would offer thermo-electric kits and straight water kits for ATI's new card.  Don't know about Air only.  He also said since MB manufacturers only received the CrossFire specs last month (don't know how he knows that), Motherboards with that CrossFire feature may not appear until Q3 or Q4.
> 
> ...




Nice rig Molak ...    waiting for the pics and benches ...  3dmark05


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Nice rig Molak ...    waiting for the pics and benches ...  3dmark05



I sent him the paypal for it just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Nice rig Molak ...    waiting for the pics and benches ...  3dmark05



Hey I looked at your score. You have an Awesome system.  What CPU are you running? I have only been able to clock my 650 up to 4.08Ghz (20%) but that sometimes fails prime95. I clock it down to 3.9Ghz (15%) for everything but benchmarks (all benchmarks pass but prime95 at 20%).  When I try Asus's 30% profile it fails to post. So far Ive been manually tweaking the memory at 15% and 20%. I guess I need to manually tweak the CPU settings a little and see. What are you using for cooling?  I may try a evap unit next but don't know if I want to spend that kind of cash on a clocking tool right now.  That may be too far above my current game.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 25, 2005)

If prime95 gives errors you shouldn't consider your system stable.


----------



## djbbenn (May 25, 2005)

Ya have to agree with that one... 

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

Its a rounding error that occurs.  All futuremark benchmarks pass without problems at all.  The prime95 rounding problem is a documented well known issue that Im not concerned with overall. I am playing with the clock to see at what point that does start to happen.  I played 9 hours of games at that speed with no issues so I do not consider it unstable at all. Like right now Im running at 4.1 Ghz and dont see any problems, heat or anything else, but prime95 has issues.  I think I have said before this is a hobby system. nuff said.


----------



## djbbenn (May 25, 2005)

I had a oced to high but it seemed stable for the longest time, then after about weeks it upright crashed. I was convinced it was stable, but guess not.

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

Heck anything can happen after weeks. I dont usually leave my hobby systems on unless I am using them, but I do let prime95 run overnight sometimes. Whatever works, works, and I'll be the judge of my own stability. Its all relative; What is running, what just finished running, what the temp is, karma, etc. I know of a sun box that has not been rebooted or even had a hicup since 1993, thats stable.  Our PCs cant touch that period.


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

I have to add that my rounding error was due to low vcore voltage used by Asus's auto overclocking setup.  After I manually tweaked the CPU settings, prime95 passed the self-test, I ran the PCMark04 benchmark application with no problems, and this was at 4.105Ghz.  I can push it maybe a little higher, but reaching the limits of my cooling loop quickly. I would never run this machine clocked this high because it really heats up. Benchmarks are 10 degrees above what it normally runs benchmarks at. But since it passed prime95's self test, i'll call it stable lol. heck even more or less idle its 10 degrees hotter. Clock new personal best, but back to 15% for lower temps and longer life.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 25, 2005)

It does multiple tests though. For example, I was running settings that seemed stable. I let it run through the first test and it passed, but at the end of the second test it came up as unstable on Prime95.


----------



## Morlak (May 25, 2005)

I let it complete the whole the thing (self test) and if I know the temps will not rise above a set point, I'll let it run unattended overnight.  Problem was Vcore, Im sure.  Before this I have been concentrating on other things and Asus's auto overclock is just too easy. Select 3-30% hit F10, reboot, done.  I had been running 20% for weeks but declocked it when I ran prime95 and hit the rounding error. Manual setups take time, so this was my first stab. 700Mhz overclock is pretty good in my book. Now that I know about what Vcore should be, I can tweak the 3.9 or 4.08 and run that as normal, then bump it to this 4.105 for benchmarks.


----------



## djbbenn (May 25, 2005)

I like to make sure mine is stable, nothing worse than having a crash during a game or even worse when your are hosting a server for some online gaming due to overclocking. 

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

Morlak said:
			
		

> Hey I looked at your score. You have an Awesome system.  What CPU are you running? I have only been able to clock my 650 up to 4.08Ghz (20%) but that sometimes fails prime95. I clock it down to 3.9Ghz (15%) for everything but benchmarks (all benchmarks pass but prime95 at 20%).  When I try Asus's 30% profile it fails to post. So far Ive been manually tweaking the memory at 15% and 20%. I guess I need to manually tweak the CPU settings a little and see. What are you using for cooling?  I may try a evap unit next but don't know if I want to spend that kind of cash on a clocking tool right now.  That may be too far above my current game.



Sorry to drag you down that rocky road of Prime stable by posting my score, thought I'd give you benchmark to compare ... Dan is right that Prime95 is a sure way to test stablility of your memory and CPU overclock... in the readme that comes with Prime states to test for 6 hours to determine stability... I have the same MOBO as djbbenn which is an ASUS P4P800-E w/ vdimm, vdroop mods. It's running a 3.2e with a Hyper6 w/dual fans. With ASUS CPU Lock Free I can change the multi from 16 to 14 which runs the 3.2@2.8 allowing the higher FSB than I could get at 3.2. I can oc the 16x to 256mhz and Prime stable at 250mhz at 14x I can oc to 298mhz and Prime stable at 286mhz... I want to upgrade the MOBO and CPU soon but think I'm going to hold out until the ATI chipset comes out. A tip from Viper... 

If I could suggest Morlak  ...  Use the manual settings which will allow higher clocks and or a more  stable system...using the board auto oc stinks 

I'm sorry to take the thread off topic...


----------



## djbbenn (May 26, 2005)

This Asus cpu lock free...will it unlock any intell cpu on a asus?

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> This Asus cpu lock free...will it unlock any intell cpu on a asus?
> 
> -Dan



Dj ... it has to be a Prescott CPU and I heard that it also might have to be a C0 stepping but not 100% sure about that ...


----------



## Morlak (May 26, 2005)

No rocky road dude, been down it countless times before anyway.  Let me repeat since maybe you missed my own off-topic posts. When I know temps wont go superscalar, i'll let prime run overnight on its own. Didn't I say that? I just have to watch it, and play around first. Overnight for me means 10 or 11pm until 6am, thats 7 or 8 hours.  And yes Manual is the way to go, I thought that was my point in a later post, but guess it didnt go over that way or you didnt see it.

Yeah I'll upgrade my MOBO too, but keep the CPU, and wait for the bugfixed ATI bios.  I also need to save my quarters for the master side R520 card that will have to be in that machine as well, tip from viper...


----------



## djbbenn (May 26, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Dj ... it has to be a Prescott CPU and I heard that it also might have to be a C0 stepping but not 100% sure about that ...



I know that some of the C0 stepping Prescott's can be unlocked. So basicly this is just Asus's way of doing the unlock as far as I can tell. I just read on the Asus site about the 1004 bios and it had that feature. But I have D0 cpu so I guess its a no go for me. Cause I have the 1004 bios and the the cpu multiplyer is locked in my bios.

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> I know that some of the C0 stepping Prescott's can be unlocked. So basicly this is just Asus's way of doing the unlock as far as I can tell. I just read on the Asus site about the 1004 bios and it had that feature. But I have D0 cpu so I guess its a no go for me. Cause I have the 1004 bios and the the cpu multiplyer is locked in my bios.
> 
> -Dan



Dan... it's in the advanced settings above AGP/PCI, you can only change it from auto-enabled-disabled .... but I have seen other people with the D0 state the same ... that bites


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 26, 2005)

You need a prescott with the PR-bit I believe.


----------



## djbbenn (May 26, 2005)

Was in my bios and took a look, It says cpu ratio locked: 15 Theres no option to change it either.

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 26, 2005)

Yeah mine is locked at 17. SpeedStep will clock it down to 13 but thats it (about 3.4Ghz). I am on 4.15Ghz now running prime95 and watching temps (pretty dang high). Started last night around 10:30pm, so prime has been running for over 12 hours. Temp has been steady, no climbing forever, but its really high at 62-64C. Didn't sleep too well last night and had to check it several times lol. Thats about as high as I want to see it.  Good thing I took today and tomorrow off, I can tweak it. I know both AMD and Intel only unlock the very high-end CPUs.


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> You need a prescott with the PR-bit I believe.



Thanks Dan ...    ...I couldn't remember the details


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

DJ ... that still bites ... I believe I would have upgraded sooner if it wasn't for the CPU Lock Free on this board ... it's added a little life to it   

Morlak .... lets us know when the card comes back from John ... especially how the WTB of Viper works with the Big Water ...


----------



## djbbenn (May 26, 2005)

I just got this setup not too long ago, I love it, but I think I am going to upgrade for better performance in games. The thing is, everyone of the new mobo's are pci-e, and I just go a x800pro agp so its only a few that I can chose from that are worth the upgrade. I wish I could unlock the cpu so I could get a better overclock and wait to upgrade.

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 16, 2005)

Some new pics-
::light::
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture015.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture011.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture006.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture005.jpg

::dark::
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture017.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture018.jpg
(I cleaned it up a LOT, old pic for comparison-) http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case1.jpg


----------



## AMDCam (Jun 16, 2005)

How do you add images?!?!?!??! I want to show you mine, I love it but I just can't figure out what to type in "insert image". Not the filepath, not the filename, then what?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## djbbenn (Jun 16, 2005)

You need to get a rounded IDE cable for your drive Wazz...that would look a lot better than that flat one. 

-Dan


----------



## zAAm (Jun 16, 2005)

Or you can modify that ribbon cable if you don't have the money now? Just seperate the wires in intervals of 3 or 4 wires and then tape them together to make them round. It doesn't look as good as normal round cables but it can make a huge difference! Just be careful not to damage the wires.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 16, 2005)

zAAm said:
			
		

> Or you can modify that ribbon cable if you don't have the money now? Just seperate the wires in intervals of 3 or 4 wires and then tape them together to make them round. It doesn't look as good as normal round cables but it can make a huge difference! Just be careful not to damage the wires.


I would do that, but since its an ATA133 cable, the wires are realllly tiny. Ill just get a rounded cable for about 5$ when I have the money.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 16, 2005)

Rounded cables aren't even that expensive...and they do a lot for looks. The UV ones are sweet.

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 17, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Rounded cables aren't even that expensive...and they do a lot for looks. The UV ones are sweet.
> 
> -Dan


When I build a new computer, it will have a DFI lanparty motherboard, because they are UV


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 17, 2005)

Ya and they have rounded cables so your all set...emm Lanparty.  

-Dan


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 17, 2005)

*my system*

here are my systems, my blue case is an athlon 64 3500, 1 gig hyperx, 2 200 gig sata raptor drives, ati x850 xt pe, and 2 sony 17 lcds, the silver case is a p4 2.4 1 gig corsair, 6800 gt, 17 crt


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## AMDCam (Jun 17, 2005)

NICE DUDE, lol, I'm old-schooling my dual monitor display, I've got 2 old (circa 1997) EV700 Gateway 17" monitors, I wish I had what you got.

By the way, I still can't figure out how to attach pictures. The pictures that guy gave me to show me what to do, that would have worked, but I don't know which menu he was at. Can anyone clarify how to attach pictures on this site?


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 17, 2005)

thank you, i got my 3500 from 2.2 to 2.7, how did you get your 3200 to 4200, that's a huge increase in my books.  i'm running the newcastle core on an asus a8n sli deluxe.  i'm cooling it with a coolermaster aquagate water cooling system


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 17, 2005)

and if you could what are your aquamark and 3dmark03 scores


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice there psychomage343...  

-Dan


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Rather Plain*

I'll post some pics of my PC just to help anyone who is apprehensive about posting theirs.  My case is definetly the most plain of all I've seen on this post so far.  I don't have a lot of money so I sacrificed some style for some power, which of course is the right descision.  I do prefer a more plain case over haveing a carnival sitting in my room, but it needs some adjustments.  Specificallly I need some round IDE cable and to fix my mess of power cables.  Its a work in progress so someday it will be pretty  .

It still has some teeth though, 3Dmark03 8485 (details in pics)

Also I need a Fan controller that will fit behind the door on my front bezel, something with low profile nobs or buttons that will adjust fans with 4 pin connectors?  I would appreciate some suggestions on that.
http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice rig...I like your windows theme for the taskbar. And that HL2 fan grill is different. For a fan controller maybe a Thermaltake Hardcano? Just a idea. 

-Dan


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a really nice one, but the price is a little steep.  I don't know if I'll be able to find one that will work for around $30 though.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 18, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Nice rig...I like your windows theme for the taskbar. And that HL2 fan grill is different. For a fan controller maybe a Thermaltake Hardcano? Just a idea.
> 
> -Dan


 
The grill is actually a sticker I made, but I think it looks cheesy, so I'm going to take it off  .


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 18, 2005)

That was just the first nice one that came to mind...maybe a Zalman ZM-MFC1, kind of nobby though lol. The Coolermaster Aerogate 2's are nice aswell, bit steep though.

-Dan


----------



## Slayerstaps (Jun 18, 2005)

Got some nice rigs here mine is nothing compared to it all lol   
I just got a plain chenbor gaming bomb case with a green cold cathode nothing special....i'll post some pics if u guys would like that but it's not shocking   

But this is a really nice thread like to see more threads like this one


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 18, 2005)

Well the thread is to show your rig, so just show it.  

-Dan


----------



## Slayerstaps (Jun 18, 2005)

I will then, just need some time to find my (pretty bad) cam to make some pics


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 18, 2005)

*nice setup*

hey, nice setup there, i got a coolermaster aquagate watercooling system, with that and the asus a8n sli deluxe, i still can't get a good overclock, any ideas.  i got hyperx ram, and everything seems to be working stable, but if i push it any farther than 2700mhz it goes awry.  i saw a 3200 at 2.8 ghz and i was wondrin how you pulled it off.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 19, 2005)

It could be your PSU, what PSU do you have? If you don't have stable voltage rails that can ruin an overclock. Another thing you could try is putting your ram down to 166mhz, which will give you more head room in your RAM. Lastly, some CPUs just can't overclock as well as others can. Same for graphics cards.

I'll post pics of my Lian Li soon here, I'm still waiting on those fans. Actually they're probably on my door step right now, it's just that I'm not home so I can't cut the blowholes or anything right now.  But, hopefully in a couple days I'll get it all up and working.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 19, 2005)

So your getting a new case...no more Tt64. Well still the 64 lol.

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've already got it, not to mention already sold my Thermaltake v5000a to a friend of mine. I looooooove the Lian Li, the only reason I'm not going to take any pictures yet is because I haven't finished cutting all of the blowholes. It only came with a single 80mm in the back, but now thanks to me it has two. I just need to put in dual 80mm's for my graphics card in my side panel.

I think it's kinda funny. I buy a brand new $120 Lian Li case, and what's the first thing I do? I start modding it!!


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 19, 2005)

i got the ram down to a respectable level, and htt is only 1076, i'm running 33 degrees celcius, at load.   I'm using an  xconnect 600 modular psu, everything seems to be stable, voltage and the like, i think i've just reached the limits of a newcastle core, i'm moving to a 4800 soon, so i guess it'll have to do


----------



## Slayerstaps (Jun 19, 2005)

My 3500+ also get's kinda unstable when i try to run 2.7. Tried al sorts of things to get it stable but it was nog go. But it runs fine @ 2.5 not a shocking overclock but atleast it's way better then the stock settings


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 19, 2005)

*6800 gt*

i was wondering why so many people go for the gt and not the ultra when the ultra owns the gt at least as far as i know not making any harmfull comment its just like if u r going from say like me from a FX version y get the GT when u can get the ultra considering the jump in performance


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 19, 2005)

i dont' know why you guys but nvidia period, ati def has the upper hand when it comes to gaming


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 19, 2005)

to be honest i had a ATI once i never was more dissapointed id never go to ati again after it 40 fps in cs couldnt believe it so always went for nvidia they have the market of games anyway and they r superior in performance sli beats it all hands down they r reliable thats what u get have friends who had ati to and the problems they had with it was unbelievable wouldnt play certain games and so on drivers being the problem so i would never get 1 after all that left a scar


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 19, 2005)

you have a point, i was a big fan of the fx series in the past, but once i grabbed the new x850 off the shelf, i'm a diehard fan, i'm looking at 130 fps in cs at 1280x800


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 19, 2005)

*sweet*

tell me this because of all that has happened i have no clue about ati i forgot they existed i didnt even compare the benchmarks between nvidia and ati recently and markets change ill stand by the 9800 pro as a solid card but thats the only 1 i know what sort of juice is the new high end ati cards pumping out in comparison to say my ultimate card in mind the A6800 ultra 512 mb card This is my rig BTW


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 19, 2005)

slayer, i have mine stable at 2.7, maybe that's a good score for the newcastle core, i don't know, i just don't have any other athlons to guage my score off of, and i think a lot of online reports are bs, i need a real life comparison know what i mean


----------



## Cobra427 (Jun 19, 2005)

Welp, heres my current system...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/uberaaoer/PC4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/uberaaoer/PC3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/uberaaoer/PC2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/uberaaoer/PC1.jpg

Nothing special. 
Notice a few things however:
- Yes that is a Slim Jim container, it holds my remote controlls. 
- The fan you see laying on my desk is a fan from my old PS2.
- Look @ the monitor and you'll find a nice website. lol


----------



## Cobra427 (Jun 19, 2005)

oh ya, sorry they are so big. And also yes that is an easter basket from last year...it holds my junk. lol


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 19, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I've already got it, not to mention already sold my Thermaltake v5000a to a friend of mine. I looooooove the Lian Li, the only reason I'm not going to take any pictures yet is because I haven't finished cutting all of the blowholes. It only came with a single 80mm in the back, but now thanks to me it has two. I just need to put in dual 80mm's for my graphics card in my side panel.
> 
> I think it's kinda funny. I buy a brand new $120 Lian Li case, and what's the first thing I do? I start modding it!!




Sweet, ya I find when I get stuff I'm nerver fully happy with it till I start changing thisn on it. 

-Dan


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice snipe, kind of small pics though, see if you can get bigger ones.

Kind of like that case to Cobra.

-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to say, I love that screen 
And indeed, could you post smaller images or preferably links to the pictures next time? You're probably pissing off some 56K people and torturing the forum lay-out.


----------



## Cobra427 (Jun 19, 2005)

ya I made them into links...they were huge sry bout that...lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cut the first of two blowholes for the side panel, I used the stock black fan that came in the back of the case to put in it. Good news: my graphics card is now stable at 540/540 again, CPU runs a lot cooler (running stock speeds on cpu for now). Bad news: my Tt LED smart fans still haven't come yet and I still need to cut the second blowhole.


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 20, 2005)

i got a few new pics of the setup i got, i'll open up the case and let you see some of the insides, i'm still wondrin if anybody can help get me past the 2.7 ghz barrier


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice monitors


----------



## Cobra427 (Jun 20, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Nice monitors


I concur...nice setup.


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 20, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Nice snipe, kind of small pics though, see if you can get bigger ones.
> 
> Kind of like that case to Cobra.
> 
> -Dan



some bigger ones had problems with the size of the files when i up the size and so on but this should do i love my desk 5 feet long 3 feet wide with the bend and a mini fridge under it and a copy of my background i modded the quake sighn with paint shop pro looks well i think i love that rig psycomage 2 monitors is good had it for a while waiting on same 1 i have then ill have 2 again once u get 2 ull never go back to 1


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 20, 2005)

definately true there, i love 2 monitors, i do a lot of software design for work, and it always helps to put stuff on two monitors, not to mention, i can keep the cheat codes for one game on the right, and the game on the left


----------



## Snipe0876 (Jun 20, 2005)

rofl nice nice that does help hehe


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2005)

psychomage343 said:
			
		

> definately true there, i love 2 monitors, i do a lot of software design for work, and it always helps to put stuff on two monitors, not to mention, i can keep the cheat codes for one game on the right, and the game on the left


As long as those aren't online games you're cheating with, then that's awesome.


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah, right, no i don't need to cheat that often, i'm just talking about your run of the mill fps, where a map always helps


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats sweet psychomage, your wires look a bit messy though.  

Still waiting for your pic wtf8269. 

-Dan


----------



## Cobra427 (Jun 21, 2005)

psychomage343 said:
			
		

> yeah, right, no i don't need to cheat that often, i'm just talking about your run of the mill fps, where a map always helps



Hacker...





lol j/k


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 21, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Thats sweet psychomage, your wires look a bit messy though.
> 
> Still waiting for your pic wtf8269.
> 
> -Dan


Still waiting on my fans djbbenn.  The name is Aaron, by the way.

Lol I swear, don't ever order the cheapest shipping on BestByteInc.com.


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 21, 2005)

you were right about messy wires, stupid acrylic cases, nowhere to hid anything, but i tried, here's some new pics, i think i did a good job with it for what it is, i lost 2 degrees celcius because of better airflow, and the outside temp is always 65 degrees in this room.  so take a look tell me what you think, i tried...


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 21, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Still waiting on my fans djbbenn.  The name is Aaron, by the way.
> 
> Lol I swear, don't ever order the cheapest shipping on BestByteInc.com.



Thanks for the name, its sounds a lot better than typing wtf for a name lol. I was just going to put wtf but then I was like it would sound better if I put the 8269 after 

And psychomage, that looks better. Ya its amazing how just by cleaning up wires helps your cooling too. I think thats one of the reasons that my system runs cool, cause I have a big case thats really neat aound the components.

-Dan


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 21, 2005)

yeah, i pushed what i could up behind the motherboard, doesn't help if you look at that side, being a see through case and all, but it does help the cooling


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine I have all the cable pushed into the drive bay. Doesn't look the best but it keeps it clear of the components.

-Dan


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 22, 2005)

right, i hear ya there, i don't have anymore drive bays, i opted to put that watercooling system in the 2 extra i had, it sux, but whatcha gonna do


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 22, 2005)

figured i'd post some scores, 13014 for 3dmark 03, and 6163 for 3dmark 05, and 81001 for aquamark 3


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got my fans, CPU Load temp dropped from 48º to 37º!!! Graphics card load dropped from 48º to 44º. Not bad for air cooling if I don't say so myself. 

But again, I accidentally ordered regular smart fans instead of the LED ones, so I'm not going to take pics just yet. I'm going to order some LED ones, and my friend is going to buy two of these off of me. Plus I didn't wire these the way I was planning to so the wires are a little messy right now.

Other than ordering the wrong fans, I'm a very happy man.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a huge drop in temp from a couple of fans, I am thinkng about cutting a blowhole in the top part of my window on the case for cooling. I just got to get a hole saw now.

Nice scores there psychomage too.

-Dan


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 22, 2005)

thank you, good job on the fans there wtf,  you should def consider watercooling though, i got the aquagate system, and although its a poor attempt in my eyes for coolermaster, i'm still impressed with the scores


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 23, 2005)

psychomage343 said:
			
		

> thank you, good job on the fans there wtf,  you should def consider watercooling though, i got the aquagate system, and although its a poor attempt in my eyes for coolermaster, i'm still impressed with the scores


If I ever went water cooling, I'd want to go all out on it, because with what temps I'm getting I wouldn't see a huge decrease in temperatures with just something like a $150 kit or something. I'd want to get $250 or more in individual parts.


----------



## psychomage343 (Jun 23, 2005)

good answer, i noticed a big diference, but i went from stock fans to water, so of course the change would be large, i like mine though, it's not stock by the way, i've added a more powerful pump, and an extra radiator, that feeds air from outside the case, and a larger resavoir,


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay, fans installed, got new pictures. Here are a couple, you can find the rest on my PhotoBucket page. I haven't done new benchmarks yet.


----------



## Cobra427 (Jun 30, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Okay, fans installed, got new pictures. Here are a couple, you can find the rest on my PhotoBucket page. I haven't done new benchmarks yet.


Looks great...got a question though...the speaker shown in pic 4...is that part of a 5.1 surround sound system? If it is, where could I get it, how well do they work, and ho much are they?  They look cool. 

You have a sh!t load of fans...bet your PC stays nice and cool.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 1, 2005)

They're 4.1 400w peak logitech's. I picked them up in 2003 for $130 off Zip Zoom Fly. 53w peak per sattelite and 188w peak for the sub. The sub is tuned perfectly I might add, I have never heard the thing distort, ever. The highs distort at very high volumes, but I doubt you'd want to listen to it that loud for extended periods of time anyway. I've never had to turn them up all the way before.

As far as the temps go, yes it's very cold. My temps on my graphics card were 26/46 (load/idle) before I did volt mods. I had a pencil mod on there but I took it off because I'm getting some pretty bad fluctuations with this Thermaltake, so it's at stock until I get that OCZ PowerStream.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## Cobra427 (Jul 2, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

>


Well, thats orginal.  Looks pretty cool.

Not sarcasim, being serious. lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 2, 2005)

Is there plexi behind that AMD logo or is it just open? Nice job building that though, I'm more of a fan of metal but you've got talant to make that.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 2, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Is there plexi behind that AMD logo or is it just open? Nice job building that though, I'm more of a fan of metal but you've got talant to make that.



plexi.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 2, 2005)

very creative and original idea, thumbs up   what are your temps like?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 2, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> very creative and original idea, thumbs up   what are your temps like?



I dont have any thermometers (yet) to measure it, so Im stuck with onboard stuff, but heres what im getting with that:

44C load @ 2.2ghz/1.5vcore stock heatsink
PWM @ 39C
NF4 @ 42C


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice Dippyskoodlez, its different...I like how you put the AMD arrow in it.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2007)

Desktop for now i gotta get my digi cam


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2007)

what do you guys think? mind the pics their not bad quality cause of the camera i opened them in windows veiwer and print screened and resaved to get a smaller size.


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Black Panther (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pics Solaris and Eliden.

Here are mine... they compare poorly though!







With my previous 8600GTS and before I put in the X-Fi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Had tidied up my room for the purpose of teh photo


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 29, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> Desktop for now i gotta get my digi cam



Wow cigarettes and an inhaler next to each other. That's ironic.

Lol I was about to post something in here and then I saw it was a thread that I started two years ago.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 30, 2007)

This thread is old. Nothing like a solid Case MOD


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2007)

sweet rig panther that monster fan must seriously keep the ambient down.


----------

